# Stay the Night - Scotland Forestry Commission



## cancunia (Jul 26, 2021)

Apologies if this has been posted about before, I first saw it here but it looks quite interesting and will be of use for my intended trip in September.
The 'Stay the Night' scheme looks to have quite a few locations. Are they also in the POI's?


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 26, 2021)

they certainly show up on searchforsites


----------



## cancunia (Jul 26, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> they certainly show up on searchforsites



Sorry, what's searchforsites?


----------



## jann (Jul 26, 2021)

Best to just use the FC website. Easy to use, then you will always have an up-to-date version, because there has been some alterations from last year. 

We used several on our trip to Scotland. Although we were never on our own,there was never more than two other vans stopping. 

This is a really useful addition to overnight parking  availability


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 27, 2021)

search for sites is an app along with park 4 night invaluable for wildcamping in uk & europe


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 27, 2021)

The ones we stayed at on our way up to Orkney were in the poi’s


----------



## Tookey (Jul 28, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> search for sites is an app along with park 4 night invaluable for wildcamping in uk & europe


Do the sites Ken mention tend to be busier than our WC POI's or are a very large % on all websites anyway?


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 28, 2021)

most apps overlap the search for sites & WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN are updated almost daily but the POIs have more specific wilding options such as toilets & water lpg etc , there is also britstops free parking at pubs farms & other venues problem is i feel obligated to partake though i’d always sooner put £50 over a bar rather than £20/30 into reception


----------



## cancunia (Mar 1, 2022)

Looks like the scheme has ended for 2021, perhaps it's worth anyone interested to use the car parks for overnighting to contact them. I'll certainly be doing that today. Maybe they already have some dates in mind to re-start the scheme, I'll post any feedback that I get.






						FLS’s 2021 'Stay the Night' initiative closes for the season
					

Forestry and Land Scotland’s ‘Stay the Night’ initiative allowing campervan and motorhomes to use 32 its carparks across Scotland for overnight stays is to end on Sunday 31 October.




					forestryandland.gov.scot


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 1, 2022)

I have never had a problem parking anytime in forestry car parks in Scotland.
Even when visited by a warden. When parking up in Ratagan I had a long chat and a coffee with a warden.


----------



## cancunia (Mar 1, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I have never had a problem parking anytime in forestry car parks in Scotland.
> Even when visited by a warden. When parking up in Ratagan I had a long chat and a coffee with a warden.


Unfortunately they've made a point of saying that overnighting is no longer allowed. Hopefully they'll reinstate it for 2022.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 1, 2022)

With all the destruction from storm Arwin in November many FLS carparks are not accessible.  This years scheme will probably start 1st April as it has in the past.  As soon as I get notification about it I will start a 2022 thread


----------



## cancunia (Mar 1, 2022)

Biggarmac said:


> With all the destruction from storm Arwin in November many FLS carparks are not accessible.  This years scheme will probably start 1st April as it has in the past.  As soon as I get notification about it I will start a 2022 thread



Thanks. Likewise, I'll post when I hear back.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 1, 2022)

cancunia said:


> Unfortunately they've made a point of saying that overnighting is no longer allowed. Hopefully they'll reinstate it for 2022.


Some times is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. They ain’t going to give you permission neither will they force you to leave a carpark as long as you are behaving responsibly.


----------



## alcam (Mar 1, 2022)

caledonia said:


> Some times is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. They ain’t going to give you permission neither will they force you to leave a carpark as long as you are behaving responsibly.


Can see the reasoning behind closing carparks because of storm damage . Not sure why , at normal times , their carparks are shut from October to April ?


----------



## cancunia (Mar 1, 2022)

Just got this back in an email:


Thank you for your email regarding our Stay the Night trial. 
We had an overwhelming response to last years' trial and received a lot of feedback covering a range of views.  This feedback, together with our experience of managing the trial is being factored into our discussions as we consider future options for this year and beyond.  Any updates or outcomes from our discussions will be posted on our webpage www.forestryandland.gov.scot/staythenight so please check from time to time.

It's a direct quote from the website:




__





						Stay the Night
					

Everything you need to know about FLS' Stay the Night scheme where self-contained campervans can park overnight in some of our forest car parks.




					forestryandland.gov.scot


----------



## cancunia (Mar 1, 2022)

alcam said:


> Not sure why , at normal times , their carparks are shut from October to April ?


Didn't realise that, hopefully they'll reopen as usual.


----------

